# Database Error?



## KCRavenYote (Jun 25, 2009)

So, everytime I try to login to FurAffinity, I get a database error saying "For security reasons, this error will not be shown. Please check the websites logs for more information."

This includes BOTH of my accounts (kcravenyote and Kace).

Here is a screenie of the error:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v419/MidnightFoxy/fadatabaseerror.jpg

I'm not sure what's going on. I've tried several times but it still comes up the same. I've even tried other browsers to see if that was the issue. :\


----------



## MadMansGun (Jun 25, 2009)

same problem over here


----------



## KCRavenYote (Jun 25, 2009)

MadMansGun said:


> same problem over here



I guess I'm not alone then.


----------



## Tom_Clowder (Jun 25, 2009)

KCRavenYote said:


> So, everytime I try to login to FurAffinity, I get a database error saying "For security reasons, this error will not be shown. Please check the websites logs for more information."
> 
> This includes BOTH of my accounts (kcravenyote and Kace).



Ditto here. I noticed it first with my primary account; I was able to log into my secondary account onceâ€”but after that, same deal.

â€”Dave (Tom)


----------



## That-guy1 (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm getting that also


----------



## GW0LF (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto to that, I am getting the same error on my FA account.
BLAST DATABASE ERROR! -shakes fist-


----------



## mukichan (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm getting it too. ;n;


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been victimized by this "database error" as well.

Sad wolf is sad.


----------



## Gichigami (Jun 25, 2009)

I as well am unable to log in and access my art ; ;


----------



## SoulsPoison (Jun 25, 2009)

I am also getting this error. D: Even after hitting ctrl + F5 isn't working.


----------



## Mongoose Ink (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting it as well, on all four of my accounts.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm figuring it's related to a raid done last night on somebody. It went from him, to his boyfriend, to dragoneer. Thing was going on all damned night.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 25, 2009)

what browswer's you all using?
I can log on to my account on both AOL and IE8, and am at this moment getting journal spammed about the passing of MJ


----------



## Mongoose Ink (Jun 25, 2009)

Firefox, Opera, Chrome and IE are all yielding the same error, here.  Also tried through my phone, same deal.


----------



## KCRavenYote (Jun 25, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> what browswer's you all using?
> I can log on to my account on both AOL and IE8, and am at this moment getting journal spammed about the passing of MJ



I really doubt it has anything to do with browser issues, considering my boyfriend wasn't having the same issue and was using the same browser. I was using Mozilla FireFox, and Opera as a next resort.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 25, 2009)

KCRavenYote said:


> I really doubt it has anything to do with browser issues, considering my boyfriend wasn't having the same issue and was using the same browser. I was using Mozilla FireFox, and Opera as a next resort.



Wierd, I am on the main site right now, and I generally bounce between three PCs on certain days of the week, which means logging off and on numerous times


----------



## T3HPK (Jun 25, 2009)

I am also having this issue.

No one knows what to do about it? :/

I get the error on 4 different accounts, two different browsers.


----------



## Tom_Clowder (Jun 25, 2009)

The fact that some people apparently can log in while others canâ€™t is more alarming than the site simply being down or wedged. . . .


----------



## KCRavenYote (Jun 25, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Wierd, I am on the main site right now, and I generally bounce between three PCs on certain days of the week, which means logging off and on numerous times



You are just one of the lucky ones without the issue then.


----------



## T3HPK (Jun 25, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Wierd, I am on the main site right now, and I generally bounce between three PCs on certain days of the week, which means logging off and on numerous times



Have you tried logging out and logging back in? I was using FA just fine until I logged out of my account and tried logging back in.


----------



## KCRavenYote (Jun 25, 2009)

LolitaPK said:


> I am also having this issue.
> 
> No one knows what to do about it? :/
> 
> I get the error on 4 different accounts, two different browsers.



I'm hoping an admin will see this sometime soon and be able to resolve it. I've got work I gotta do. xD


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 25, 2009)

I wonder if there is a worm blocking access to the main site


----------



## Weaselgrease (Jun 25, 2009)

Same for me.  I could log in with one account and not another.  But now both are broken.


----------



## MattDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Same problem here...  I hope a mod will see this and fix it.


----------



## T3HPK (Jun 25, 2009)

KCRavenYote said:


> I'm hoping an admin will see this sometime soon and be able to resolve it. I've got work I gotta do. xD



Same. :C Gotta get some commission info from my notes.

Admins, halp!


----------



## KCRavenYote (Jun 25, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> I wonder if there is a worm blocking access to the main site



That could be a possibility. :\


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 25, 2009)

We are aware of the problem, and are looking into it.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhainor to the rescue!


----------



## I'mTheSlime (Jun 25, 2009)

I can log in through my boyfriend's account, but not through mine. Oh dear :/


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 25, 2009)

LolitaPK said:


> Same. :C Gotta get some commission info from my notes.
> 
> Admins, halp!



sent you a note kix


----------



## MattDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhainor said:


> We are aware of the problem, and are looking into it.


Awesome, I wish the best of luck of fixing the problem!


----------



## Kaiser_fate (Jun 25, 2009)

When will it be fixed?


----------



## Viral (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who is having this problem. >_>


----------



## Mongoose Ink (Jun 25, 2009)

Kaiser_fate said:


> When will it be fixed?



My guess would be once they figure out what the problem is and have a solution.

Be patient, folks, it's only been an hour or so.  You still have full, rich lives outside of FA.  Or, at least I hope you do.

I'm sure the admin are working on this as best as they can, because this means they probably can't access their logins on the site either, and that bugs them.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 25, 2009)

Me said:


> It's probably related to a raid done last night on someone. The target, his boyfriend, and Dragoneer had their accounts shout spammed to fuck all. It was going on all damned night.



That would explain the Security message.


----------



## dineegla (Jun 25, 2009)

Me too. Both MuscleWolf and I cannot login.


----------



## uay (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, me too. I'll just watch'n'wait then!


----------



## Carenath (Jun 25, 2009)

No errors for me... Im logged in just fine.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 25, 2009)

Carenath said:


> No errors for me... Im logged in just fine.



Don't lof off then you will experience those issues


----------



## duroc (Jun 25, 2009)

Add me to the list of people having trouble logging in.


----------



## Tredain (Jun 25, 2009)

Well damn, at least 2 of my accounts have been hit. Not going to bother dinking round with the 3rd.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 25, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Don't lof off then you will experience those issues


Actually I did that, just to confirm the issue, and it has been fixed. You should all be able to login again just fine.


----------



## SigmaSammy (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm gettin it as well on my end. *insert sad face here*

EDIT: Scratch that, I'm fixed now. >_<


----------



## Mongoose Ink (Jun 25, 2009)

It came back for all of my accounts, now.  Everything appears to be back in working order.


----------



## GW0LF (Jun 25, 2009)

YAY! Its back! -high fives admin's-


----------



## tsawolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Whoops, my bad guys! Fixed one bug, and caused another. Unfortunately, it happened only under certain circumstances, so my testing didn't catch it, and I wasn't by my computer when it started popping up.

Sorry. :-(


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 26, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> Whoops, my bad guys! Fixed one bug, and caused another. Unfortunately, it happened only under certain circumstances, so my testing didn't catch it, and I wasn't by my computer when it started popping up.
> 
> Sorry. :-(



I wonder what was the bug that you were trying to fix


----------



## burfboy (Jun 27, 2009)

for some reason it says "You have typed in an erronous username or password, please try again.." when i know i did it right. oh and when i give the email address to get the password reset it says that is not the registered one. wtf? is it just me. maybe someone stole my login info and changed it.


----------



## burfboy (Jun 28, 2009)

come on any help. my fur affinity user name is burfboy same as forum. i can't log in. i tried all the email address's i could have had it linked to but none. if i knew which it was i could get my password reset unless it isn't an email address i own.


----------

